# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  با نمرات نهایی امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟

## amirhossein78

سلام بچه ها امروز من کارنامه رو گرفتم خیلی با اون چیزی کع فکر می کردم متفاوت بود 
ریاضی : 18.25 شیمی :18.5 فیزیک : 18.75 زیست : 15.25 ادبیات : 18 زبان فارسی : 18.5 دینی : 16 

الان اعتراض دادم امیدوارم که خیلی نمرات تغییر بکنه . حالا با این نمرات و با توجه به سختی سوالات امسال امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟؟؟
خواهش می کنم راستشو بگین اصلا نمی خوام دروغکی به من امید بدی فقط راستشو بگید که باید چیکار کنم؟؟ من باید زیر 500 منطقه بیارم  راستی سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم کمکی می کنه بهم؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## H03ein

*داداش ما  که پیشگو  نیستیم...

نمره مدرسه چه ربطی به درصدای کنکورت داره*

----------


## ezio auditore77

سهمیه هیئت علمی خیلی کمکت میکنه اما فکر کنم فقط مشمول دانشگاههای خاصی بشه...

----------


## reza__sh

بخدا همش کنکوره

هی میاید تاپیک میزنید که من با این نمرات قبول میشم یا نه اخه ما از کجا می دونیم که شما قراره تو کنکور چند درصد بزنی

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه ها خاهشا همه جواب بدید خیلی مهمه واسم باید بدونم با چه امیدی باید کارمو شروع کنم توروخدا همه جواب بدین 
چقد امید هست به زیر 500 منطقه 2 ؟؟؟ سهمیه هیئت علمی چقد کمکم می کنه/؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen..

> سلام بچه ها امروز من کارنامه رو گرفتم خیلی با اون چیزی کع فکر می کردم متفاوت بود 
> ریاضی : 18.25 شیمی :18.5 فیزیک : 18.75 زیست : 15.25 ادبیات : 18 زبان فارسی : 18.5 دینی : 16 
> 
> الان اعتراض دادم امیدوارم که خیلی نمرات تغییر بکنه . حالا با این نمرات و با توجه به سختی سوالات امسال امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟؟؟
> خواهش می کنم راستشو بگین اصلا نمی خوام دروغکی به من امید بدی فقط راستشو بگید که باید چیکار کنم؟؟ من باید زیر 500 منطقه بیارم  راستی سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم کمکی می کنه بهم؟؟؟؟؟؟/


نه امیدی نیست .
با این معدل نمیتونید زیر500منطقه بیارید
پس الکی برای کنکور خودتون عذاب ندید
چون نمیتونید رتبه بیارید

----------


## amirhossein78

> نه امیدی نیست .
> با این معدل نمیتونید زیر500منطقه بیارید
> پس الکی برای کنکور خودتون عذاب ندید
> چون نمیتونید رتبه بیارید




خوب پس الان چیکار کنم دقیقا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/ سهمیه هم هیچ کمکی بهم نمی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

اقایbigle چرا ترمیم نمی ری؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها امروز من کارنامه رو گرفتم خیلی با اون چیزی کع فکر می کردم متفاوت بود 
> ریاضی : 18.25 شیمی :18.5 فیزیک : 18.75 زیست : 15.25 ادبیات : 18 زبان فارسی : 18.5 دینی : 16 
> 
> الان اعتراض دادم امیدوارم که خیلی نمرات تغییر بکنه . حالا با این نمرات و با توجه به سختی سوالات امسال امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟؟؟
> خواهش می کنم راستشو بگین اصلا نمی خوام دروغکی به من امید بدی فقط راستشو بگید که باید چیکار کنم؟؟ من باید زیر 500 منطقه بیارم  راستی سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم کمکی می کنه بهم؟؟؟؟؟؟/


سلام

بزرگوار اولا تاثیر سوابق واسه کنکور 96 به احتمال زیاد به صورت تاثیر مثبت هستش 

ثانیا اگر تاثیر سوابق به صورت تاثیر قطعی بود که احتمالش کمه میتونی بری شهریور یا دی ماه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنی 

ثالثا نمراتت چندان بد هم نیستن و با کسب درصدهای خوب در کنکور میتونی به هدفت برسی

موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## amirhossein78

پس این دوستان بالا چی میگن که نمیشه رتبه اورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجب گیر افتادیم ها

----------


## amirhossein78

> اقایbigle چرا ترمیم نمی ری؟



ترمیم هم قراره برم اما موندم کدوم درس ها رو برم فلا منتظر نتیجه اعتراض ها هستم . ریاضی عین کیلید نوشته بودم نمی دونم نامردا چطور اصلا کردن شده 18.25 مامانم میگه مگه نگفتی ریاضی 20 میشی پس کو؟؟؟ الان من چی جوابشو بدم اه لعنت به مصصح های بی سواد

----------


## amirhossein78

دوستان لطفا همه جواب بدید خیلی واسم  مهمه

----------


## saj8jad

> پس این دوستان بالا چی میگن که نمیشه رتبه اورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عجب گیر افتادیم ها


 :Yahoo (76): 

شوخی میکنن 

اگر تاثیر قطعی شد که احتمالش کمه حتما درس هایی که نمرشون زیر 19 گرفتی رو برو ترمیم کن

----------


## DR.MAM

حاجی bigle میگم جون جدت بیخیال شو.پدرمونو در آوردی بابا از بس این تاپیکو زدی

----------


## amirhossein78

> حاجی bigle میگم جون جدت بیخیال شو.پدرمونو در آوردی بابا از بس این تاپیکو زدی




داداش جوابمو نگرفتم دارم گریه می کنم نمی دونم چه غلطی بکنم آخه

----------


## reza__sh

نمره ی عربی و زبان انگلیسی و زمین رو نزدی

اینطوری نمیشه کارشناسی نظر داد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش جوابمو نگرفتم دارم گریه می کنم نمی دونم چه غلطی بکنم آخه


آخه گریه چی؟نمراتت مگه چشونن؟ببین 96 به احتمال قوی مثبت میشه.نگران نباش.دبگه اگه نشدم باس بری ترمیم.
ولله اینجا ما آدم تو همین تاپیک داریم الان 6 ساله پشت کنکوره ولی گریه نمیکنه،تو چته مگه؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> نمره ی عربی و زبان انگلیسی و زمین رو نزدی
> 
> اینطوری نمیشه کارشناسی نظر داد


حاج رضا بیخیال.بابا کارشناس

----------


## reza__sh

> حاجی bigle میگم جون جدت بیخیال شو.پدرمونو در آوردی بابا از بس این تاپیکو زدی


 :17:  :18: :troll (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> :troll (23):


حاج رضا میگم فعلا بلند شو برو لب دریا یه قدمی بزن حالو هوات عوض بشه.اعصابت خورده ظاهرا

----------


## reza__sh

> حاج رضا میگم فعلا بلند شو برو لب دریا یه قدمی بزن حالو هوات عوض بشه.اعصابت خورده ظاهرا


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
دیشب دریا بودم :Yahoo (4): 
اگه الان برم لب دریا تا یه هفته به علت گرما زدگی بستری میشم حاجی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhossein78

وایی دارم میترکم به نظرتون تو اعتراض چیزی تغییر می کنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen..

> وایی دارم میترکم به نظرتون تو اعتراض چیزی تغییر می کنه ؟؟؟؟


خیر

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام بچه ها امروز من کارنامه رو گرفتم خیلی با اون چیزی کع فکر می کردم متفاوت بود 
> ریاضی : 18.25 شیمی :18.5 فیزیک : 18.75 زیست : 15.25 ادبیات : 18 زبان فارسی : 18.5 دینی : 16 
> 
> الان اعتراض دادم امیدوارم که خیلی نمرات تغییر بکنه . حالا با این نمرات و با توجه به سختی سوالات امسال امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟؟؟
> خواهش می کنم راستشو بگین اصلا نمی خوام دروغکی به من امید بدی فقط راستشو بگید که باید چیکار کنم؟؟ من باید زیر 500 منطقه بیارم  راستی سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم کمکی می کنه بهم؟؟؟؟؟؟/


تا وقتی که در گیر این هستی که با این نمره ها میشه ,نمیشه ,هی تاپیک بزنی, از این بپرسی, از اون بپرسی, رتبه زیر 500که سهله, اصلا کنکور نمیتونی بدی؛ امتحان نهایی تموم شد رفت ؛چه 30درصد قطعی ,چه 30درصد مثبت ,70درصد کنکوره که اون مهمه ولی اگه نمره هات بالا نرفت سعی کن زیست رو ترمیم کنی.
ولی اینو جدی گفتم درگیر نمرات نهایی نباش کنکور سختر از این حرفا هاست اگه از الان نخوای بخونیو درگیر نمرات نهایی باشی اصلا نمیتونی ولی بااستعانت از امام زمان و یه برنامه ریزی خوب قطعا میتونی.مطمئن باش

----------


## amirhossein78

حالا به نظرتون تو اعتراض زیاد میکنن ؟؟؟ راسته میگن اگه تو اعتراض نمرتون زیاد نشد باز میتونید اعتراض بدید؟

----------


## After4Ever

والا یادمه اون موقع که تاثیر مثبت بود حتی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی هم معدلای 16 و 17 پر بودن قشنگ 25 درصدشون معدل پایین بودن  (زیر 18) زیر 15 هم بود
قطعی شد دیگه خیلی خیلی کم شد
حالام دوباره تاثیر مثبت شده

----------


## hamed_habibi

ولا تاثیر معدل 99 درصد مثبته دوما واسه موفقیتت ما باید تعیین کنیم...بیخال بابا برو بشین بخون معدل مثبت میمونه درضمن مثته 50 درصد هم بشه باز شما برات مهم نیست....برو بخون دی برو ترمیم بزن حله...

----------


## hassanhafezi

*عزیز دل برادر 

نمرات نهایی عددی بیش نیستن مطمئن باش*

----------


## amirhossein78

سهمیه هیئت علمی چی ؟؟؟ کمکی میکنه یا نه؟؟؟ چیکار می کنه واس ادم؟؟؟ دارو شهید بهشتی رو میکنه دندون یا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## CROWLEY

> وایی دارم میترکم به نظرتون تو اعتراض چیزی تغییر می کنه ؟؟؟؟


داداش زیاد جوش نزن. اینجور ک من اطرافم دیدم و شنیدم تغییرات میدن معمولا. 
فوقش هم میری ترمیم معدل دیگه...

این 25% هستش. اصلش کنکوره...
ولی خب این رو هم دست کم نگیر. بنظر من اگه نمره پایین 19 داشتی ترمیم معدل شرکت کن ک خیالت راحت باشه. (یک دو تا درس رو)

----------


## After4Ever

> سهمیه هیئت علمی چی ؟؟؟ کمکی میکنه یا نه؟؟؟ چیکار می کنه واس ادم؟؟؟ دارو شهید بهشتی رو میکنه دندون یا نه ؟؟؟؟


نه
فقط می تونی به اون دانشگاهی که پدرت درس میده انتقالی بگیری

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_نمراتت خوبه فقط تمرکزت رو کنکور باش_

----------


## amirhossein78

> _نمراتت خوبه فقط تمرکزت رو کنکور باش_



چطوره خوبه ؟؟؟؟ همشون خیلی هم بده

----------


## NoBogh

> چطوره خوبه ؟؟؟؟ همشون خیلی هم بده


مدرستون گولت زده چون وقت اعتراض تا دوشنبه بود نمراتت تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## amirhossein78

> مدرستون گولت زده چون وقت اعتراض تا دوشنبه بود نمراتت تغییر نمیکنه




اولا که داداشم مدرسمون یه جای درپیتی نیست که مدرسه تیزهوشانه ثانیا حوزه اصلاح مدرسه خودمونه ثالثا مدیرمون گفت شخصا سر ورقه هاتون تا حقتون به هیچ وجه ضایع نشه

----------


## reza__sh

> اولا که داداشم مدرسمون یه جای درپیتی نیست که مدرسه تیزهوشانه ثانیا حوزه اصلاح مدرسه خودمونه ثالثا مدیرمون گفت شخصا سر ورقه هاتون تا حقتون به هیچ وجه ضایع نشه


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## salma

> سلام بچه ها امروز من کارنامه رو گرفتم خیلی با اون چیزی کع فکر می کردم متفاوت بود 
> ریاضی : 18.25 شیمی :18.5 فیزیک : 18.75 زیست : 15.25 ادبیات : 18 زبان فارسی : 18.5 دینی : 16 
> 
> الان اعتراض دادم امیدوارم که خیلی نمرات تغییر بکنه . حالا با این نمرات و با توجه به سختی سوالات امسال امیدی به رتبه زیر 500 منطقه 2 هست یا نه ؟؟؟؟
> خواهش می کنم راستشو بگین اصلا نمی خوام دروغکی به من امید بدی فقط راستشو بگید که باید چیکار کنم؟؟ من باید زیر 500 منطقه بیارم  راستی سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم کمکی می کنه بهم؟؟؟؟؟؟/



سلام منم فک میکردم اگه نمره های امتحان نهایی کم باشه به هدفم نمیرسم ولی واقعیت اینه که مورد داشتیم با معدل 12 هم تونستن رتبه حدود 400 بگیرن ...... رشته ریاضی رتبه 7 کنکور 93 معدلش 17 و یه چیزی بود که یادم نیست اگه بخوای میشه چرا که نه همش واقعیته امید الکی نیست...... مهم خواستن است

----------


## amirhossein78

چی بگم والا خیلی استرس دارم شنبه قراره نتیجه اعتراضو بدن دعا کنید واقعا به حقم برسم تو ورقه ریاضی بعضی سوالاتو با دو روش حل کردم ممکنه همین باعث شه نمره کم کنن؟؟؟ تو شیمی هم یه سوال خیلی کامل تر توضیح دادم درسته یکم با کیلید متفاوته ولی خیلی کامل تر و علمی تره فک کنم به خاطر اون نممره کم کردن

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه ها دعا کنین فقط من چیز زیادی نمی خوام فقط حقمو می خوام  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza__sh

> بچه ها دعا کنین فقط من چیز زیادی نمی خوام فقط حقمو می خوام


یعنی من اگه یه دوست مثه تو داشتم دیگه از دنیا چی می خواستم  :Yahoo (4): 

خیلی خنده ای بخدا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jungmin

الان مثلا کنکور دادی همه رو صد زدی حقتومیخوای خدا شفا بده😜😜😜😜

----------


## NOT NOW

دیگه ادم حتی جرات نمیکنه سوال بپرسه  :Yahoo (21): 

*reza__sh*ـهم توی همه تاپیک ها  هستش و فقط داره میخنده  :Yahoo (21): 

 :Yahoo (4): 
یه کلام بگید بستگی به درصدات توی کنکور داره تمومش کنید بره دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza__sh

> دیگه ادم حتی جرات نمیکنه سوال بپرسه 
> 
> *reza__sh*ـهم توی همه تاپیک ها  هستش و فقط داره میخنده 
> 
> 
> یه کلام بگید بستگی به درصدات توی کنکور داره تمومش کنید بره دیگه


 :Yahoo (21): 
من همون اول بهش گفتم مهمه کنکوره این ول نمیکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahyd

درگیر نمره نشو حاجی از الان بشین سفت بخون واسه کنکور . تا نظام جدید نشه و سه سال نهایی نشه نمره کشکه . پارسال به مام گقتن 25% مستقیم قطعی تازه شاید 30م بشه . زاارت بعد عید گفتن هیچی حالام فقط مثبت . اگه خیلی زوره واست ترمیم معدل کن ولی به حرفایی که زدمم فکر کن

----------


## NOT NOW

> داداش کلا آدم شادیم
> من همون اول بهش گفتم مهمه کنکوره این ول نمیکنه


میدونم داداش ,شوخی بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه جواب اعتراضتون رو گرفتین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/ ماله ما رو هنوز ندادن زنگ زدم مدیر میگه شنبه

----------


## amirhossein78

گفت هیچی معلوم نیست و امیدتون رو از دست ندین فقط یه سوال تو سابقه امتحانات نهایی بوده سالی که مثلا 18.25 تو ریاضی بشه 19.5 یا مثلا 20؟؟ یا مثلا 16 دینی بشه 19؟؟؟

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

مهلت اعتراض تموم شده؟!

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه ها کجایین ؟؟؟ چرا کسی جواب نمیده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 فک کنم وقت اعتراض تموم شده باشه

----------


## cerberus

استاد گرامی بیا فرض کنیم بدترین حالت ممکن رخ داد . تاثیر معدل شد 50 درصد مستقیم ترمیم معدل رو هم سنجش قبول نکرد . اونوقت میخوای تا روز کنکور استرس اینو بکشی که چی میشه ؟ پسره با معدل دیپلم 9.25 اینجوری نکرد که تو داری میکنی . نشست خوند رتبه آورد 600 و خورده ای الان داره پزشکی میخونه . من دینی آوردم 14.25 یه بار تاپیک زدم ؟!؟!؟ بس کن دیگه این همه عزیزان دارن میگن برا کنکور بخون اینا ربطی نداره تو گوش نمیدی و ادامه میدی . ول کن دیگه حاجی .

----------

